# Flubendazole dosing level?



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

What is the proper dosing of Flubendazole for the water column? I have a nasty camallanus infestation.
Thanks, any assistance with the dosing calc and the overall routine would be much appreciated!!

A forum search found some dosing information, but not really clear (to me, at any rate) on how often to administer or how large a water change between dosing. Advice/recommendations welcome. Any danger to my plants? Also - where does one get Flubendazole quickly?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Velvet and ick are also covered by a flu treatment Doc sells as little or as much as you want.
http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/ItemsForSale.html
Article links;
http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/FlubendazoleTreatment.pdf
http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/FlubendazoleArticle.pdf

Percentage check for dosing amounts Flu is sold @ 5% and 10% that I've seen.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, I was hoping to find some locally, but if that fails, I'll certainly get some ordered.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html

you can get it at either petsmart or petco.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

Got some at Petsmart. On a per-dose basis, the single dose cost works out to about $2. Uprooted my stem plants to facilitate the vacuuming. Didn't really like their layout anyway! Left the swords alone. Did a very large water change (90%) and gravel vac. Refilled the tank and added 1g of the 22.2% Flubendazole. Hope it works! I'll do another water change and treatment on Wed and perhaps a 3rd in a few weeks if it works.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Fenbendazole and Flubendazole are completely different!
sewingalot confused fen for flu and killed a bunch of fish.
Fen is mostly mixed with foods and flu is water column dosed is my understanding.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> Fenbendazole and Flubendazole are completely different!
> sewingalot confused fen for flu and killed a bunch of fish.
> Fen is mostly mixed with foods and flu is water column dosed is my understanding.


Yes, that's right!!!! They are totally different meds. Adding Fenbendazole directly to the water has killed a lot of fish for a lot of people. It needs to be added to food. Flubendazole can be added to the water, but needs to be mixed with Vodka as it isn't soluble in water.

Here's some dosing info:



> I just want to make a couple points regarding flubenadazole and its growing successful use.
> 
> The post below, made in August 2010, quotes *what is now outdated* information regarding dosage and was actually written by a Dr. in Missouri that can supply 10% Flubendazole for aquarium use. That article was written first for 5% Flu powder and we have since learned that even that dosage was twice the required amount. All the other info. in that article (except dosage) is still pertinent and for that reason is still on the seller's website. *The current recommended dosage for 10% powder is
> 1/8Tsp (US) per 10gal.*
> ...


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

Well crud, to put it politely. I have _got _to read the labels more carefully. So far, no dead fish - will do massive water change ASAP when I get home.

Lots of mixed and incorrect info out there, thanks for clearing up my confusion. Assuming my fish survive, I have some other med coming in the mail. I really wish meds were less similarly named, darned chemists and their need for precision....


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

My first post included links to Docs website and a good follow up was posted.
Powder mixed with just enough vodka to make a slurry is all thats needed.
Then I add this to a cup of *near* boiling water, mix, cool to warm by doubling the volume adding water from the tank to be treated then add it to the tank.

Prep before treatment is as nearly complete a water change as I can get. I mean the fish are belly dragging the gravel. I treat for 72hrs and drain the tank again. 

After waiting a week I do it again on entry quarantines. My main tanks get a single treatment twice a year right now. Posted a bunch in the last year or so on the need to quarantine all incoming stuff.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

First thanks to all for the post(s) about me using the wrong med! No dead fish as of yet. Another 90+% water change, no apparent ill effects from using fen. I read wkndracer's posts re:quarantine procedures and am certainly going to start implementing. 

This screw-up on my part happened because 1) I didn't read the label as carefully as I should have, 2) Someone posted incorrect info (was not on this forum) and I didn't read the package label carefully and 3) I was in a rush and [see #1 again]. I have some Levamisole in hand and I'll start dosing with that since I have it. 

It sounds like the Flubendazole may be a better treatment option - does it actually kill versus just paralyzing like the Levamisole? How is it on inverts?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Flu kills what it effects and sewingalot has used it on a tank with shrimp so would know her dosing levels, I use it for fish only.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

Tried to contact the folks at http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/ItemsForSale.html
to double-check shipping prices and confirm the product availability but never got a response...
Using Levamisole HCL, but it doesn't appear to be doing anything, even to my pond snails.
Any other options on getting hold of some flubenadazole? Is that something a vet can get?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Check with the membership over at simplydiscus.com was the reply from the only other member I know that had made a domestic purchase from anybody other than Doc. Charles may be at work or out of town. I've always received prompt replies to contact. Sure you got the message through?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Would it be possible to dissolve Flubendazole in 95% drugstore ethyl alcohol? It's about 5% of the cost of vodka.


----------



## boxtop (Mar 13, 2011)

Sharkfood said:


> Would it be possible to dissolve Flubendazole in 95% drugstore ethyl alcohol? It's about 5% of the cost of vodka.


The 95% ethanol is most likely denatured alcohol. I would advise against using denatured alcohol in your aquarium.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> Fenbendazole and Flubendazole are completely different!
> sewingalot confused fen for flu and killed a bunch of fish.
> Fen is mostly mixed with foods and flu is water column dosed is my understanding.


UPDATE: No luck on getting the Flubendazole, but I think I'm having success. I upped the Levamisole to 8%, no apparent effect on parasites, no ill-effect on fishes. I left that dosage in for two days, the nematodes did seem to extend more out the fish and at least a few seemed to be expelled. Did water change and gravel vacuum. Then I used the 22.2% Fenbendazole I already had on hand - soaked some frozen bloodworms, fed the fish. _Noticeable_ _difference_. Worms are getting more pale and several have been expelled as of this PM. 

Interesting note - I found multiple folks now using Fenbendazole to treat the water column for hydra (invert tanks), so apparently it's not too toxic in the proper dose. I would not recommend dosing the water column with it for Camallanus. The bloodworm soak does appear, so far, to be quite effective as a camallanus de-wormer!
*NOTE*-I didn't find a great deal of documentation regarding the use of Fen for inverts. I did find published documentation regarding using Flubendazole to get rid of hydra. Also please note I don't have inverts, so my recommendations regarding them don't come from any expertise!


----------



## decula (Jun 3, 2011)

jcardona1 said:


> Yes, that's right!!!! They are totally different meds. Adding Fenbendazole directly to the water has killed a lot of fish for a lot of people. It needs to be added to food. Flubendazole can be added to the water, but needs to be mixed with Vodka as it isn't soluble in water.
> 
> Here's some dosing info:


 LOL! My fish aren't whimps - I used Everclear (95% alcohol) thanks for the timely info, I just dosed as you prescribed. Excellent post. -dec


----------



## decula (Jun 3, 2011)

DKRST said:


> Tried to contact the folks at http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/ItemsForSale.html
> to double-check shipping prices and confirm the product availability but never got a response...
> Using Levamisole HCL, but it doesn't appear to be doing anything, even to my pond snails.
> Any other options on getting hold of some flubenadazole? Is that something a vet can get?


 Thats odd. I filled out his form on the page on Sunday, got a reply within 2 hours, received shipment 3 working days latter. It's also my second order with him - perhaps a spam blocker or something got in the way? I think you'll find that this is not the norm for Charles. -dec


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

decula said:


> Thats odd. I filled out his form on the page on Sunday, got a reply within 2 hours, received shipment 3 working days later. It's also my second order with him - perhaps a spam blocker or something got in the way? I think you'll find that this is not the norm for Charles. -dec



Thanks, I'll try contacting again now that I'm no longer in crisis mode. The Flu seems like a good med to have on hand for my QT tank.

*roud:Outcome*: repeated the Fen-soaked bloodworm treatment three times over a three-week period. Debated doing a 4th treatment, decided against. All angels seem parasite free, finally! Also treated my kids guppy tank - that's where I suspect the initial infection came from.

Did get in touch with Charles and have laid in a supply of Flubendazole for prophylactic use. Highly recommend!


----------



## lessandler (Jul 23, 2011)

*Help dosed with fenbendazole instead of flubendazole!*

I know this is an old thread but it is one of top hits when you research flubendazole and hydra elimination and I am hoping the other member who made my mistake can chime in.

On another forum, I too found a post stating that "safeguard" brand dog de-wormer from petco would kill hydra. I picked some up and put around .1-.3 of grams of *fenbendazole* in a 15 gallon tank. It wasn't well ground up and ended up with big particles everywhere. After an hour I saw no response from the hydra and found this thread.

I have done 2 80% water changes and vacuumed up every particle I could see. I have tahitian moon sand so the white particles were pretty easy to remove. I also rinsed the filter media and added new activated charcoal.

I am concerned if I should remove my betta fish Dillinger, which is the tank's current sole inhabitant. He is a $150 aquabid import that I am very attached to. My only issue is that another sick aquabid betta is in the QT tank and I have another but it does not have a filter.

Also if I do not break down the entire tank will I have issues with putting future fish and invertebrate in there? I want to do 2 otos and some nerites.

So far Dillinger seems just fine. Is fenbendazole toxic? Or it just kills some kinds of fish?

Thanks!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have dosed fenbendazole a few times in my 37g tank where I am breeding L183 starlight bristle nose plecos. I get mine from Mordalphus here on this site. He operates a site that caters mainly around inverts and their care. 

Here is a link to where it can be purchased on his site. 

http://aquarliam.com/shop/fenbendazole-panacur-c/


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

lessandler said:


> Also if I do not break down the entire tank will I have issues with putting future fish and invertebrate in there? I want to do 2 otos and some nerites.
> 
> So far Dillinger seems just fine. Is fenbendazole toxic? Or it just kills some kinds of fish?
> 
> Thanks!


Even with my original miss-dosing the wrong medication into the water column, I had no medication-induced fish losses. Remember, I then fed my fish Fenbendazole! Potentially toxic? Yes, in the wrong dose, and I think you'd want to be careful introducing inverts, but multiple water changes should clear the meds out completely over time. Otos should be fine. If you are really paranoid, use charcoal in your HOB or canister for a few days to take any residual meds (also removes some good stuff, unfortunately!) out of the water column.

HIGHLY RECOMMEND ANYONE USING FLU READ THE THREAD BY WKNDRACER:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/138137-quarantine.html

Read through, lots of FLU dosing information!


----------

